# Bear expedition air compound bow string question



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I don't post on here too often but I have had a lot of people come in to the place I work with the same kind of questions that you have. I work in archery at Bass Pro's biggest competitor. I'm not going to drop the name but you should be able to figure it out. Anyway, the gentleman that you spoke to is most likely correct that you need a new string if not a new string and cable set. Unfortunately strings and cables are not all the same length and one for your bow would have to be custom made. There are a bunch of guys on archery talk that custom make strings but you would most likely have to send them your bow. If you know the string lenght and cable length, you can call 1-800-753-3218 and order new strings and cables. We work with Winner's Choice strings to make custom strings for you. Any info like string/cable length, model of bow, approximate manufacture date would help them make the correct strings for you. I'm not sure how old the Bear Expedition Air is but my guess is that it was made in the mid to late 80's or early 90's. Because of this, you probably won't be able to find a new cam for your bow because it is an obsolete model. The only way would be to find one for sale online. Before you spend any money trying to fix your bow up, I would suggest looking at the classifieds on here looking for a good deal on a newer bow or go to a dealer and purchase a new model. By the time you spend 150 on new strings and cables and maybe 30 on a new cam, if you could find one, you'd be more than half way to a new entry level package at a retailer. I see a lot of people that don't know a lot about what they are buying get caught in some pretty bad money pits. If you do want a good kit, you should look at the Bear Encounter or Legion or the PSE Brute X. These bows are 399 to 499 and are great bows for the money. We've seen very few problems with these in our store and first time shooters seem to like them. The PSE strings stretch more than I would like to see but once they are done stretching it's not a problem. Good luck and welcome to the sport!


----------

